# Cracks in GRP



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just returned from a long trip, with new MH (Autotrail), and I have noticed that on the rear of the unit a few cracks have appeared, I have spoken to the dealer he states that this is normal !! and that they can be repaired.

Has anyone else suffered such a situation ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Who was the dealer then, Br****ills. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

"It is normal" or "They all do that, Sir" is standard ploy to fob off the customer No. 1. 

Sets off the bovine ordure detector every time. :evil: 


SD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be a rabbit with negative euphoria if that happened to mine.

Kev.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Autotrail have had that problem for some time, try searching you should able to find threads about it, Alan.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

The dealer is right, they can usually be repaired . BUT unfortunately they often come back , sometimes they are caused by stress during assembly and repairing the crack does not eliminate the problem. 
good luck


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

How old is your new autotrail

My 2005 cheyenne has loads of cracks. Most appeared over winter 2008
When i visited a well known Newark dealer the sugested it was normal.


Expensive piece of poor quality kit to replace, with no guarantee of no cracks appearing again.


dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

teamsaga said:


> The dealer is right, they can usually be repaired . BUT unfortunately they often come back .


Yep. They surely do. :roll:

I reckon the repair stimulates their hormones, as I'm sure mine have bred several generations since then. 8O 8O 8O

Dave


----------

